# Impella device



## codinggirl (Apr 14, 2015)

What would be the correct CPT for a VAD inserted via axillary artery.  My CTS coder indicates it would be an unlisted as 33990 utilizes femoral access per Optum Desktop Reference.  The CPT book indicates "arterial access" so I want to use the 33990.


----------



## ccollison (Apr 23, 2015)

Impella VAD percutaneous insertion thru arterial exposure is 33990.
 FYI-Removal of VAD at same session of insertion is not separately reportable.

C Collison CPPM, CCC


----------

